# acton lake (Hueston woods)



## jb525 (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey Guys, planning a little trip to acton lake to try for some bass around 5/1 and since I've never fished the lake, I've already got my ODNR map which shows the lake very shallow from the ramp to about the 1st 3rd of the lake headin towards the dam. I'll be usin my bass boat with trolling motor only so I thought I'd see if any of the local lake afficianodo's could point me in a good startin point, like am I correct in thinkin to put the motor on high skip the first 3rd of the lake and then start fishin??? Anyway, all suggestions would be appreciated or pm if you prefer, Oh and by the way, Its catch and release so don't worry if you give me the address of your favorite 6lber, I'll tell him you said Hi as I wave goodbye, and he'll still be there next time you stop by. Thanks, JB/ [email protected]


----------



## juniormintz (Apr 11, 2004)

check your pm's jb.


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

I had some of my best local bass days at Acton in the late 80's. With an old low thrust trolling motor it took what seemed like forever to reach good fishing areas(Sugar camp area and beyond).  
Worms and spinnerbaits were what we used.

Good fishing!

Aging Redhawk


----------

